# Sunny Southport + Miserable Motorhomers



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Just got back from a weekend trip to Southport. Now, I live only down the road, approx 14 miles away but with the weather being as it is, red hot and sunny does it really matter where you end up as long as you can get away. Walking along the front and in the sand dunes we could have been abroad. 

I did notice one thing though! Having recently traded in the caravan and bought a motorhome I have noticed that motorhomers aren't as friendly as tuggers. There were loads of motorhomes on the Southport CC site. Parked up next to us and across the way but I have to say what an ignorant and miserable bunch. The caravanners the other side (lovely Scots couple from Loch Lomond) were happy to pass the time of day like ourselves. Even they noticed that us motorhomers rarely smiled or said hello. 
Has anyone else noticed this or is it just the norm??
It doesn't cost anything for a few pleasantries, come on make the effort.

I am going to the Wirral CC site on the 22nd of this month so I want to see more happy campers  
Johnny F


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Johnny

Some of us, and I speak for myself here, enjoy the peace and quiet of a campsite and the very last thing we're looking for is a stream of other campers coming up and chatting. They always seem to be offering unsolicited advice on the best campsites, the best local attractions, and all the places they've visted in the last 3 years. It's odd but they always seem to know the Warden's Christian name.

Let's keep "Happy Campers" for Butlins.

I will always ackowledge other campers and pass the time of day but that's about it - that doesn't make me miserable - it makes me private.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Johny. I find the same but only in this country, whilst we are abroad we find everyone is pleasant and sociable.
How long are you at the Wirral site, we are back from the continent on the 26th, if you are still there we will call in a see you
Cheers Sid


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi Tonyt. I didn't mean that I wanted a debate on the pros and cons of the sweeper system just an acknowledgement of my offered hello would have been nice. We too also go away for a bit of peace and quiet but there comes a time when I do like to have a chat with my fellow man/woman. 

Hi SidT, we are only there for the weekend but are always having a trip over to Thurstaston as we love the little Greek restaurant in Heswall , The Olive Grove, so hopefully one of those times we could have a beer. The Wirral is a beaut of a place and the Wirral way is a perfect spot for those who like to take thier bikes. We like to overnight wildcamp on the nature reserve at Thurstaston. A neat little spot but the road does get busy. Hope the trip abroad goes well. Me and the missus are hoping to get over to France early next year for our first abroad trip. Can't wait  
Johnny F


----------

